# Chainsaw pressure test tools



## carhartt (Jul 13, 2016)

Does anyone make a tool kit to block off the intake and exhaust sides of a chainsaw to do pressure tests on? I am interested in finding this as a kit and not trying to piece it all together. I understand the rubber flap trick and have used it successfully in the past. Some saws don't have an impulse line to tie into to pressurize. I have seen plates that have air nipple lines in so that you can pressurize in the intake or sparkplug. Just curious if anyone else is looking for or has what I am looking for.


----------



## nstueve (Jul 13, 2016)

nobody that I know of makes a comprehensive pressure/vac testing kit for saws. Most get a Mity Vac and make pieces as needed. I'm sure stihl or husqvarna does but they will be brand specific and only work on so many models outside the brand they were designed for.

My hardware store had 10in x 10in rubber sheeting in the plumbing section that is easy to cut down for blocking ports. I also found that buying 1/4" Aluminum strap that is 1-1.5" wide works really well. It's easy to cut to length and drill a couple hole in for blocking ports. as far as saws without impulse barbs you have a couple options. Knock out a spark plug core and use it or buy a piston stop with a barb on the end of it. I can't even find a piston stop/lock like mine and can't remember where the heck I got it... its been too long...

You can drill down the center of any standard piston lock and then cross drill through the tongue and install your own barb on the top side. Keep in mind you will need a o-ring to hold pressure.






I will point out that I do not like using these piston stops for a good reason... You'll eventually pop a hole in a piston or strip the spark plug threads. I'm only showing so that people can get an idea of how to drill the center and the tongue to the left to make a channel to inside the cylinder.


----------



## nstueve (Jul 13, 2016)

tiny tach has a tool to pressure test through the spark plug hole too. Not sure if it's the right threads for chainsaw...





https://www.tinytach.com/chainsaw-tools.php


here is another AS thread with some more ideas...
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...plug-pressure-vacuum-testing-adapters.282737/


----------



## carhartt (Jul 13, 2016)

I built my own test equipment in the past. I do have the spark plug block tool you are talking about. I am mostly interested in the block off plates. I guess I will have to go the homebrew route. If I was a guy with some machinist skills and plates to copy from I bet there would be some buyers on this site.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 13, 2016)

carhartt said:


> I built my own test equipment in the past. I do have the spark plug block tool you are talking about. I am mostly interested in the block off plates. I guess I will have to go the homebrew route. If I was a guy with some machinist skills and plates to copy from I bet there would be some buyers on this site.


 Check out your local Dolmar dealer. Dolmar makes a tapered rubbery plastic block off plate that goes between the muffler and the engine. I think they also have one for the carburetor block off. They're tapered so you can use them on different size saws. I just used a spark plug with the center knocked out and a piece of copper tubing epoxied into it.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 13, 2016)

Just make one with an old junk carb with a barbed nipple silicone in the throat of it. remove the throttle/choke shafts and seal it up good, two or three sizes of those would fit almost everything.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Husqvarna has a tool for pressure testing through the spark plug hole. P/N 503 84 40-02. Available for about $16 online from multiple sources. I use one and like it.


----------



## undee70ss (Jul 13, 2016)

https://squareup.com/store/myrtle-c.../pressure-vacuum-tester-chainsaw-guy-approved


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm gonna try a blood pressure bulb and valve on my apparatus to see if it will work. If it does it will save a bunch of money over the brake bleeder type of pump.


----------



## carhartt (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## carhartt (Jul 13, 2016)

This is my kit I built yrs ago. Has anyone had any success testing Stihl 011s. I have 2 that wont run or run crappy. Thought for sure it was a leaky seal. I have a leak but its not at the seals. I think the exhaust is leaking but i cant see with the muffler on. So i guess i have to make a plate.


----------



## carhartt (Jul 13, 2016)

The blood pressure bulb works for about 10lbs which is fine but you cant vacuum test.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 13, 2016)

What saws are you wanting to be able to do?

I have the block off plates from stihl that fit 95% of non strato saws, dolly 5105 is one that these won't fit IIRC..... Also have the block of plates for 545,550,555,562 and 3 different spark plug nipples in stock. 

A complete kit to do intake and exhaust on every modern saw would be massive but putting a kit together that would cover 95% of intakes with a rubber trapezoid for the exhaust and plug nipples for both common plug sizes is doable for $100-150 I would think.... Never thought to add them all up and see what the price tag would come to


----------



## carhartt (Jul 13, 2016)

I primarily only work on Stihl and Husky. 90 percent Stihl.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 13, 2016)

@Definitive Dave


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 13, 2016)

carhartt said:


> I primarily only work on Stihl and Husky. 90 percent Stihl.


Exhaust side, most every manufacturer relies on the rubber flap between the muffler/cylinder. There are a few exceptions to that...5 series husky has actual block of plates.... Dave will be able to answer just how how many different exhaust plates there are for stihl though.... Or maybe @backhoelover could answer this one..... If stihl makes it he probably has it


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 14, 2016)

carhartt said:


> The blood pressure bulb works for about 10lbs which is fine but you cant vacuum test.


 I have a vacuum box that I used to use to vacuum out car air conditioners, it will go down to about 30 or so. I'd have to run it on low vacuum though assuming I can find the stuff to hook it up.


----------



## carhartt (Jul 14, 2016)

I am also curious if anyone has come up with a tool for testing pressure in the smaller threaded spark plugs, like on Stihl wackers? My kit wont fit and most dont have an impulse line. That would be awesome if that Tiny tac tool would fit the smaller threaded plugs.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## carhartt (Jul 14, 2016)

That's exactly what I need. Who makes em?


----------



## Termite (Jul 14, 2016)

I use compression gauge hose and take the schraeder valve out. Simple.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 14, 2016)

carhartt said:


> That's exactly what I need. Who makes em?


Echo makes both of those....$8.99 on the 10mm one, and $8.99 for the 14mm one. 

Everything pictured comes to $155 so last nights guess was pretty close


----------



## carhartt (Jul 14, 2016)

What do the top left 2 fit and the plate on the bottom right? I am interested in a purchase or part numbers so I can find these locally. I may try my Stihl dealer for some help also.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm gonna just make my own as I go, don't get that many saws that need testing and they're all different kinds anyway...I think I'd be better off just sticking on one kind, maybe the Stihl 290, 390 since nobody seems to like to work on them...


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 14, 2016)

carhartt said:


> What do the top left 2 fit and the plate on the bottom right? I am interested in a purchase or part numbers so I can find these locally. I may try my Stihl dealer for some help also.


top left 2 have a total of 3 different bolt spacings so they fit most carbs, top right 4 pieces is what fits the 555, 562, 2258, 2260....if i remember correctly the intake pieces are the same for the 545, 550, 2252, 2253 but the exhaust block off plate is different


----------



## carhartt (Jul 14, 2016)

Do the carb block offs have check valves in them or do you need to block the air nipple if you pressurize from a different hole?


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 14, 2016)

carhartt said:


> Do the carb block offs have check valves in them or do you need to block the air nipple if you pressurize from a different hole?


No check valves on any of mine.


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 15, 2016)

No check valve on any flanges. I have them all new to old


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 16, 2016)

fordf150 said:


> Echo makes both of those....$8.99 on the 10mm one, and $8.99 for the 14mm one.
> 
> Everything pictured comes to $155 so last nights guess was pretty close
> 
> View attachment 513328




thats a dang good deal i would jump on it if i didnt already have those tools. that second tool to the top right does about 75% of stihl units and ton more of other brands also. i paid 200.00 for my mity vac years ago from the local auto parts store


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 16, 2016)

you can also use the mity vac to test you carbs too


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 16, 2016)

you can also use the mity vac to test the push mower carbs that has the primer on the front to see if its not priming fron carb problems or primer/primer gasket problems


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 16, 2016)

Here's my latest "tool" purchase...
Can't wait to try it out!!!
I think it will bleed brakes too!


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 16, 2016)

HarleyT said:


> Here's my latest "tool" purchase...
> Can't wait to try it out!!!
> I think it will bleed brakes too!
> 
> View attachment 513648


 Will it turn my Super 2 into a 925?


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 16, 2016)

nope it will turn it into a 1050


----------



## cruxmon (Nov 26, 2016)

There are several different pressure/vacuum test kits available for chainsaws on eBay, including OEM.


----------



## Little Al (Dec 26, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Will it turn my Super 2 into a 925?



If you put 2 dissolved "Viagra"tabs in the system it will turn it it into a ride on garden tractor never mind a 925


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 26, 2017)

I ended up making my own using a blood pressure bulb, a few feet of rubber hose, a tee fitting and a pressure gauge. You can also make the vacuum gauge by adding a small shutoff valve and not using the bulb, you provide the suction, a normal person can easily do the 6hg or whatever they call it..I made a few sets of plates using aluminum with inner tube rubber glued to one side using rubber adhesive.


----------



## kevin j (Dec 26, 2017)

I usually just make as needed from 3/8 or half-inch aluminum plate. drill a couple bolt holes. drill the center hole and tap it for a screw in barb fitting if you want to. Sometimes you can add second or third mounting holes to one plate. Eventually you get a wide variety for intake and exhaust. It doesn’t take that many different plates to fit normal stuff. I use innertube rubber material if you can still find inner tubes. My low pressure gauge died so I’ve been using an old style fuel pump pressure/vacuum gauge that goes to maybe +10 psi and -30 inches mercury. Can you flip the blood pressure bulb around and go vacuum with it? I have an ancient mighty vac.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 26, 2017)

Mine doesn't do vacuum but I usually don't have to do vacuum. The old ones I work on can usually be diagnosed pretty quickly with just pressure. I have an old vacuum pump that I can use if absolutely necessary, have to hook up an air tank to it then adjust the pressure down to get the right amount of vacuum. I used to use it to vacuum out air conditioners, haven't used it in a while..


----------



## Okie (Dec 26, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Mine doesn't do vacuum but I usually don't have to do vacuum. *The old ones I work on can usually be diagnosed pretty quickly with just pressure*. I have an old vacuum pump that I can use if absolutely necessary, have to hook up an air tank to it then adjust the pressure down to get the right amount of vacuum. I used to use it to vacuum out air conditioners, haven't used it in a while..



I usually only use a pressure, H20 and soap for bubbles for chain saws. I do use the vac side mostly on automotive vac lines, bleeding brakes and testing vac diaphragms for slow leaks though. (nice to have vac readily available when it's needed) 

I just take time out and knuckle down and make all my block off and injection plates from 1/4 inch aluminum plate or 1/8 inch steel and I have some red rubber 1/4 inch thick soft red rubber gasket material. I keep the plates labeled as too which saws they fit and separated in zip loc bags in my chainsaw tools.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 26, 2017)

I used to have a little plastic tool box that would be perfect for my pressure kit, I probably still have it around here if I could just find it..using a big zip loc bag right now also.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 26, 2017)

Crap I have put together. Tear off a small piece of duct tape to cover intake and exhaust ports before placing gasket and plate on. Some saws will hold vacuum until you release, like this 385 in for a once over. Matt said it was getting harder to start and seems down on power. Compression is around 125-130, will install new rings and see how


that goes. Piston and cylinder are in great shape and wet inside. Built this saw about 5 years ago and looks like he is taking fairly good care of it, did blow a lot of crud off of it. Tank vent is clear and fuel flows freely, exhaust is clear. Some plates can be multiple saws, just drill different holes.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 26, 2017)

...and some saws you don't have to re-drill the plates if they're in the same saw family like 024 &026, 029 &039 etc.


----------



## TheTone (Dec 26, 2017)

Pressure and vacuum tests are both valuable: pressure and soapy water to find leaks; vacuum is sometimes more sensitive in finding leaking oil seals.


----------



## backhoelover (Dec 28, 2017)

i used to make my own plates. now with the strato charge crap making your own block off plats is getting hard


----------



## backhoelover (Dec 28, 2017)

I got a couple pressure testing tools. Anybody need any sizing dimensions for block off plate just let me know


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 28, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> i used to make my own plates. now with the strato charge crap making your own block off plats is getting hard


 I try to not mess with the strato stuff. I also try to avoid buying them when I go to yard sales, etc. I usually try to label my plates so I won't have to hunt too much. Right now I'm only doing Stihl so not too difficult.


----------



## backhoelover (Dec 29, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> I got a couple pressure testing tools. Anybody need any sizing dimensions for block off plate just let me knowView attachment 621485




Need to clean my tool box lol some would call that tool abuse


----------



## ken morgan (Jan 1, 2018)

backhoelover said:


> Need to clean my tool box lol some would call that tool abuse


 I sure as heck would. But then I am anally retentive about my tools.


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 3, 2018)

ken morgan said:


> I sure as heck would. But then I am anally retentive about my tools.




Going to clean it this weekend. I finally got the side cabinet for my tool box to put all my tools in blown mold cases in. Now have to figure out how I’m going to rearrange it. Tried to upload pic of tools box but it’s saying pic is too big, First time this had happen


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 3, 2018)

backhoelover said:


> Going to clean it this weekend. I finally got the side cabinet for my tool box to put all my tools in blown mold cases in. Now have to figure out how I’m going to rearrange it. Tried to upload pic of tools box but it’s saying pic is too big, First time this had happen


 I downloaded an image resizer but haven't had to use it much. Tried it a minute ago and can't get it to work right since changing to Windows 10.


----------

